# USB Port Issue



## DjSuavee (Sep 30, 2013)

I recently developed this issue with my USB port when playing music from my iPhone 6s. When I connect my phone to my car's USB port, the song will play for only 5 seconds then stops playing and on the myLink screen it says "Indexing...". So I disconect the cable and reconnect and then the USB does not pick up the iPhone and bluetooth gets disabled, but the phone still gets charged. This has never happened before. Could it possibly be that it is my car's USB port that needs to be replaced?


----------



## bsumpter (Dec 18, 2013)

Do you have lots of music on your phone? I have a 32g flash drive and it takes a few minutes to index before I can play it.


----------



## DjSuavee (Sep 30, 2013)

I only have 200 songs (1.74 GB worth), its never happened before I just don’t know why.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

1.74 gigs is a lot of information to index.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

1.74gb is a minuscule amount to index actually. Especially on solid state device like smartphones.

Have you tried a different cable? Have you tried playing the music files over bluetooth to see if the issue still occurs?


----------



## DjSuavee (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes, I have tried a different cable and even purchased a new one but still the issue continues to persist. I am able to play music through Bluetooth. However, if I connect the phone first to the USB port it will play the music for the first five seconds then it will completely stop. I then switch it over to Bluetooth, but then Bluetooth is disabled. So I then disconnect the phone from the cable, and try to connect to Bluetooth but its still disabled. Only if I turn off the vehicle and start directly with Bluetooth, it will work.


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

If you haven't already done so, maybe copy your music to a USB thumb drive/memory stick and see if the behavior changes. I have an older 64GB iPod hat is nearly full with over 10k songs and it takes a long time to index and the MyLink system with some occasional slow response to commands (i.e. next track, pause, etc.).

The MyLink is a computer system, so another option you could try would be to perform a factory reset and then disconnect the negative battery cable for a few minutes to do a hard "reboot" of the system.


----------



## DjSuavee (Sep 30, 2013)

I gave your suggestion a shot with the hard “reboot” and it worked! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

DjSuavee said:


> I gave your suggestion a shot with the hard “reboot” and it worked! Thank you so much!!


Glad to hear that fixed it. 

What version iOS? 

I’m having the same problem, iPhone 6 (recently upped to iOS 11.4). Seems like the problem coincided with the new OS. 

Weird thing, my iPad running same version (iOS 11.4) works perfectly fine in the Cruze while the iPhone 6 fails exactly the same in both the Cruze AND in the Ram.

Will try the negative battery cable ‘re-boot’ and see what happens......


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

*Update*

The negative battery cable reboot failed to solve the problem. 

I kinda figured as much since my iPhone 6 was having the same symptoms between the Cruze and the Ram...i.e. plug in the phone to the lightning cable and iTunes would play for less than a minute and shut off.

Another curious observation, my iPad running the same iOS v11.4 played iTunes in both vehicles without any problem

Sooooo, fast forward to last week. Apple came out with a new iOS update (v11.4.1). Installed the new iOS on my iPhone 6 and it now plays iTunes flawlessly in both vehicles. 

I could be wrong but it seems this happens quite often. Apple comes out with an iOS update that negatively affects older iPhones, then it takes a couple of versions later before bugs involving older iPhones get fixed.

...and I was just about to pull the trigger on a new(er) iPhone...patience paid off.


----------

